
Apple banning Facebook's info-sucking research app - ardy42
https://seekingalpha.com/news/3427520-apple-banning-facebooks-info-sucking-research-app
======
ardy42
[https://seekingalpha.com/news/3427520-apple-banning-
facebook...](https://seekingalpha.com/news/3427520-apple-banning-facebooks-
info-sucking-research-app)

> "Facebook has been using their membership to distribute a data-collecting
> app to consumers, which is a clear breach of their agreement with Apple,"
> Apple says. "Any developer using their enterprise certificates to distribute
> apps to consumers will have their certificates revoked, which is what we did
> in this case to protect our users and their data.”

------
CydeWeys
WTF is Facebook doing? They've been making bone-heading privacy-destroying
decisions for at least a decade now, but it somehow seems like it's gotten
worse recently even as they've increasingly been coming under scrutiny? Isn't
this the opposite of how a rational actor should be responding? Or are they
figuring since they're already taking the heat for it, they might as well
continue doing it?

~~~
eeeeeeeeeeeee
Facebook has yet to face any real consequence for their actions, so they
persist.

This isn’t ever going to change until governments do their job and take
protecting the population they are sworn to protect as a serious part of their
jobs.

------
sarcasmatwork
Facebook trying to see how low and far they can go before people or other
companies object. Good job Apple.

------
amaccuish
Since this is marked as dupe, where is the original?

~~~
sctb
Current discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19033451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19033451),
which includes a link to the previous thread here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19031055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19031055).

------
slenk
Will Facebook just get another enterprise certificate though and do it all
over again? Facebook's track record makes it seem like they will.

This also doesn't help those on Android; I know it's not illegal, it's still
shady as most user have no idea what they are agreeing to.

~~~
eeeeeeeeeeeee
It doesn’t sound like getting a new cert is an easy task, it’s not a fully
automated process from the sound of it.

I wish Apple would revoke all of their certificates and show they are deadly
serious about protecting user privacy.

